

Ask HN: Is it always a good thing to be a "serial entreprenuer" - jmnicholson

Seems like this could be taken two ways: 1) you&#x27;ve successfully started multiple companies or 2) you continually fail at starting a long lasting company.
======
krrishd
I'd say its good in the first context. But when I hear the term, I usually
think of the second one.

